# BMW F30 REM FAULT 804875



## Bermudezjose11 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello, I need some help with fixing my left rear turn signal that does not blink when activated. I have a fault code 804875 output has exceeded the approved number of short circuit cycles (ENCODABLE). This happened after I tried to instal some aftermarket lights the light didn’t work so I assumed they were defective so I removed them and reinstalled the factory ones and then that issue remained. I have a scan tool that can program/code the REM is there anything I should know before hitting the program button? Can I get some guidance on how to properly program it.
Thanks


----------



## F30_chito (12 mo ago)

You ever figure this out? I had similar issue changed signals on mirriors for led got error so i switched back now my rear signals , windows and trunk wont wont unless the car is off


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

You might have to reset the ecu. Download ista+
I’m not sure about your code scanner but I had errors in my fem before that after a certain number of fail counters it had to be reset.


----------



## Amdv7 (11 mo ago)

Jhnblckwood said:


> You might have to reset the ecu. Download ista+
> I’m not sure about your code scanner but I had errors in my fem before that after a certain number of fail counters it had to be reset.


Hello, What do I have to do in ista to fix this error?
How do I reset the ecu and reset the number of cycles? 
Thanks 🙏


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

scan error codes with ista and see what errors pop up. If it says fem reset counter maxed out or something like that u follow with the test plan n ista will walk u thru the rest.


----------



## Gazza12344321 (9 mo ago)

Hi did that fixed your indicator av got the same thing happening to me


----------

